# Pregnyl



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

I was told I need to take decapeptyl 24 hours before egg retrieval ( i am doing IVF with a gestational carrier). However, I was also told I don't need pregnyl. But does my gestational carrier need pregnyl?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry I don't know what the treatment protocol are when using gestational carriers so I suggest you speak to your clinic again to clarify what the specific protocols are in your situation.


----------

